# ComeOnFish (Where are you)??



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone know what happen to him? Haven’t seen a video from him since around October 2019. I miss the videos!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

He's chilling.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been inactive (in kayak-fishing for a while ) because of the heavy workload and recently with family emergency.

I am trying to fish.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Hoping all works out with your family and look forward to another video in the future.


----------

